# My rage will carry me



## barachielvi

Hey there I don't suppose someone could translate the above into Latin for me could they? or a close approximate? also if you could gimme a quick showy on how to pronounce it that would be most appreciated.
Cheers in advance.


----------



## Joca

barachielvi said:


> Hey there I don't suppose someone could translate the above into Latin for me could they? or a close approximate? also if you could gimme a quick showy on how to pronounce it that would be most appreciated.
> Cheers in advance.


 
Vowels in Latin are pure as in Italian (a as in father, e as in bed, i as in meet, o as not, u as in put). ´ is put on the stressed syllable to help pronunciation.

Me feret ira mea. [me féret íra méa]

Feram ab ira mea. [féram ab íra méa] (I will be carried ...)

These are literal versions. There must be more elegant ways of saying it.


----------



## barachielvi

Thank you good sir, a literal translation isn't actually that bad as it is to do with the recent loss of the use of my left leg (hopefully temporarily).
Am I correct to assume 'mea' is the word for rage?


----------



## Flaminius

No, that's _ira_.  _Mea_ is "my" for a feminine singular noun in nominative.


----------



## barachielvi

Ah I see, thanks man.
What is the difference between 'me feret ira mea' and 'feram ab ira mea' then?
Sorry for being slow on the uptake.


----------



## Pinairun

Me feret ira mea = My rage will carry me = Active voice

(Feram) Ferar ab ira mea= I'll be carried by rage = Passive voice


----------



## Joca

Pinairun said:


> Me feret ira mea = My rage will carry me = Active voice
> 
> (Feram) Ferar ab ira mea= I'll be carried by rage = Passive voice


 
Oh, yes, that's right: the right word is Ferar rather than Feram. I made a huge mistake. Sorry. Thanks to Pinairun.


----------



## barachielvi

Thank you all for your patience and help, this will aid my recovery greatly.


----------



## Joca

barachielvi said:


> Thank you all for your patience and help, this will aid my recovery greatly.


 
I (we) hope so, but then maybe you should say instead: My patience will carry me. Patience = patientia!

Patience can carry you further than rage, or not?


----------



## Hamlet2508

Joca said:


> Oh, yes, that's right: the right word is Ferar rather than Feram. I made a huge mistake. Sorry. Thanks to Pinairun.



I'm sorry I forgot to post that

*ferar ira mea* (ablative of means without preposition) 
*ferar patientia mea*

would be even better.

regards,
hamlet


----------



## Joca

Hamlet2508 said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to post that
> 
> *ferar ira mea* (ablative of means without preposition)
> *ferar patientia mea*
> 
> would be even better.
> 
> regards,
> hamlet


 
Yes, I agree. Thanks Hamlet. Yes, do leave out "ab".


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
You can use "rabies" that exactly has the same meanings as the English "rage". (the disease, and the anger).

Ferar rabie mea.


----------



## Pinairun

Hamlet2508 said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to post that
> 
> *ferar ira mea* (ablative of means without preposition)
> *ferar patientia mea*
> 
> would be even better.
> 
> regards,
> hamlet


 

Thank you, Hamlet2508


----------

